# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سئوالات من راجب انتخاب رشته مناسب!

## erfan7

سلام دوستان. من چندتا سئوال داشتم که لطف کنند دوستانی که خودشون دانشجو اون رشته اند و یا اطلاعات دارند جواب بدن :
1)بین هوشبری و اتاق عمل و مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای کدوم بهتره ؟؟
از این لحاظ که میگن هوشبری و اتاق عمل دیگه سخت تر استخدام میشند ،ادامه تحصیل سخت تره و.... 
2)به نظرتون مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای شهید بهشتی بهتره یا هوشبری و اتاق عمل شهرستان؟؟
3)وضعیت درآمد و استخدام و ادامه تحصیل در خارج در هر کدوم از این سه سه رشته چه جوریه؟؟
4)از اتاق عمل یا هوشبری میشه رفت پزشکی؟یعنی امتحان کارشناسی به پزشکی داد؟


چیزی که خودم شنیدم اینه که مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای کار واسش ریخته و تو شهرها صنعتی استخدامش زیاده.... استرس کمتری داره و درآمدش هم حداقل سه تومنه و اگر تو جایی مثل کارخانه های بزرگتر باشی تا 6,7 تومن هم میرسه!

----------


## paganiN1

لازمه انتخاب رشته هر چی زودتر انجام بشه؟ یا فرقی نداره دیر یا زود انتخاب رشته کنیم؟

----------


## majidzafari

> لازمه انتخاب رشته هر چی زودتر انجام بشه؟ یا فرقی نداره دیر یا زود انتخاب رشته کنیم؟


تو انتخاب رشته اصلا عجله نکنید. البته اینطور هم نباشید که بذارین دقیقا شب آخر. ولی اول مشاوره هاتون رو بگیرید بعد طبق علاقه تو یه برگه انتخاب رشتتون رو بنویسید. و خوب بهش فکر کنید. بعضی وقتا بعد اینکه تو یه برگه مینویسید نظرتون عوض میشه و شاید اولویت یه سری چیزا رو جابجا کنید یا حتی یه سری چیزا رو حذف کنید و جاش یه چیزای دیگه بنویسید. خلاصه خیلی عجله نکنید. ولی حتما دو سه روز قبل از اینکه انتخاب رشتتون رو بکنید اون برگه رو حاضر کنید خوب بهش فکر کنید

----------


## erfan7

یعنی واقعا کسی اطلاعاتی نداره؟؟

----------


## Negar_B

من اگه میخواستم انتخاب کنم پرستاری انتخاب میکردم اگه میاوردم اگه نه هوشبری یه ازمونی هست لیسانس به پزشکی فکرمیکنم بشه توش شرکت کرد ولی به شدت ازمون سختیه. بعدازلیسانس فکرمیکنم میشه خارج ازکشور اقدام کنید واسه پزشکی برای علوم ازمایشگاهی که بیشترین تطابقو بادرسای پزشکی داره بعدازلیسانس۴ساله میشه پزشکی خوندوبرگشت برای بقیه رشته هاراباید دقیق سوال کنید.اگه هم شرایط مالی خیلی خوبی دارین کلا ازهمین الان بریدمجارستان یابقیه کشورهایی که وزارت قبول داره ومدرکشون موردتاییده.موفق باشید

----------


## erfan7

> من اگه میخواستم انتخاب کنم پرستاری انتخاب میکردم اگه میاوردم اگه نه هوشبری یه ازمونی هست لیسانس به پزشکی فکرمیکنم بشه توش شرکت کرد ولی به شدت ازمون سختیه. بعدازلیسانس فکرمیکنم میشه خارج ازکشور اقدام کنید واسه پزشکی برای علوم ازمایشگاهی که بیشترین تطابقو بادرسای پزشکی داره بعدازلیسانس۴ساله میشه پزشکی خوندوبرگشت برای بقیه رشته هاراباید دقیق سوال کنید.اگه هم شرایط مالی خیلی خوبی دارین کلا ازهمین الان بریدمجارستان یابقیه کشورهایی که وزارت قبول داره ومدرکشون موردتاییده.موفق باشید


پرستاری بیشتر برای دخترا خوبه و به عنوان یه پسر برام سخته پرستاری !آزمون کارشناسی به پزشکی هم که هم سخته هم شرایط سختی داره! داشتن مدرک زبان و.... 
توی این وضعیت اقتصادی هم که نمیشه رفت خارج  !
به هرحال ممنون از پاسخگوییتون

----------


## F.konkoor97

> من اگه میخواستم انتخاب کنم پرستاری انتخاب میکردم اگه میاوردم اگه نه هوشبری یه ازمونی هست لیسانس به پزشکی فکرمیکنم بشه توش شرکت کرد ولی به شدت ازمون سختیه. بعدازلیسانس فکرمیکنم میشه خارج ازکشور اقدام کنید واسه پزشکی برای علوم ازمایشگاهی که بیشترین تطابقو بادرسای پزشکی داره بعدازلیسانس۴ساله میشه پزشکی خوندوبرگشت برای بقیه رشته هاراباید دقیق سوال کنید.اگه هم شرایط مالی خیلی خوبی دارین کلا ازهمین الان بریدمجارستان یابقیه کشورهایی که وزارت قبول داره ومدرکشون موردتاییده.موفق باشید


خب اگر از الان اقدام‌کنیم برای خارج کشور از کجا معلوم که بهمون ویزا بدن؟؟اینجوری ریسک کردن نیست؟🤔

----------


## Negar_B

> پرستاری بیشتر برای دخترا خوبه و به عنوان یه پسر برام سخته پرستاری !آزمون کارشناسی به پزشکی هم که هم سخته هم شرایط سختی داره! داشتن مدرک زبان و.... 
> توی این وضعیت اقتصادی هم که نمیشه رفت خارج  !
> به هرحال ممنون از پاسخگوییتون


الان پرستاری بهترین درامدو داره توبیمارستان ازبین بقیه پیراهاقطعا پرستاری ارجحیت داره به هوشبری بهداشت وغیروذلک

----------


## Negar_B

> خب اگر از الان اقدام‌کنیم برای خارج کشور از کجا معلوم که بهمون ویزا بدن؟؟اینجوری ریسک کردن نیست؟


اگه هزینه هاش مشکلی نداره براتون ازالان اقدام کنید واسه مجارستان مثلا برای ابان یانهایت دی میرسیدکه اونجا باشید این لینکو ببینیدجدیدترین لیست مراکز مجازاعزام دانشجو
موسسات مجاز اعزام دانشجو به خارج

----------


## F.konkoor97

> اگه هزینه هاش مشکلی نداره براتون ازالان اقدام کنید واسه مجارستان مثلا برای ابان یانهایت دی میرسیدکه اونجا باشید این لینکو ببینیدجدیدترین لیست مراکز مجازاعزام دانشجو
> موسسات مجاز اعزام دانشجو به خارج


دانشگاهای مجارستان مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت هست؟؟؟

----------


## F.konkoor97

> اگه هزینه هاش مشکلی نداره براتون ازالان اقدام کنید واسه مجارستان مثلا برای ابان یانهایت دی میرسیدکه اونجا باشید این لینکو ببینیدجدیدترین لیست مراکز مجازاعزام دانشجو
> موسسات مجاز اعزام دانشجو به خارج


دانشگاهای مجارستان مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت هست؟؟؟

----------


## Negar_B

> دانشگاهای مجارستان مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت هست؟؟؟


اینالیست دانشگاه های موردتایید وزارت بهداشت برای سال۲۰۱۸_۲۰۱۹ 
لیست دانشگاه های مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت سال تحصیلی 2018 - 2019 | موسسه مدیریت مشاوره آریا

----------

